

Linode's Newark Data Center Down - brandon272

Linode's NJ data center is unaccessible.<p>http://status.linode.com/
======
ehc
[http://status.linode.com/2012/08/newark-connectivity-
issue.h...](http://status.linode.com/2012/08/newark-connectivity-issue.html)

------
MattBearman
Indeed it is, taking BugMuncher with it :(

Frustrating to know that there's now nothing I can do but wait for a text from
Pingdom saying 'UP'

------
skinnymuch
My server is back up and running. Sites hosted on it are running smoothly
again.

------
hhabgood
I'm still down, sucks too since I just transferred a major site over!

------
hhabgood
I'm back up!

